# Co2 Proof Tubing



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been debating this for a while but I finally decided to get a pressurized co2 system. I bought a Milwaukee MA957 regulator, I've got a few questions for planted tank experts. i need a co2 cylinder obviously, is there any particular size I should use or any kind of special requirements? same thing goes with co2 proof tubing, hard time finding what size I need. also, apparently I need a co2 reactor as well, any recommendations? i'd prefer something that wont cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

I dont think the tube matters. Co2 is Co2 no matter what it comes in. I've heard of people DIYing Co2 systems from paintball canisters.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

The tubing does matter, silicone based tubing will leak a percentage of CO2 as it moves a long it, longer the tube higher percentage lost. I recommend you check out PLANTED TANK, a lot of good threads there that will help you get started.

As for cylinder size and type, it's mainly preference and tank size your using it on. What size tank do you plan on using it on?

Other equipment you'll want to get is a diffuser or build yourself a reactor (more efficient in dissolving the CO2 into the water column). Also check valves, get a good brass one if you can or a couple plastic ones, and a CO2 drop checker, this is essential as you want to know your CO2 levels.

Like I said before, head over to that link and read all the threads you can, it's a goldmine of information from people with experience.









Here's how to build your own Rex Reactor, very good reactor if you have the space. I'll post my own reactor build later in this thread so you get an idea of all the DIY variations when it comes to reactors.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dcp5082 said:


> I've been debating this for a while but I finally decided to get a pressurized co2 system. I bought a Milwaukee MA957 regulator, I've got a few questions for planted tank experts. i need a co2 cylinder obviously, is there any particular size I should useBigger ones will last longer and are cheaper to refill compared to the co2 you get. or any kind of special requirements? same thing goes with co2 proof tubing, hard time finding what size I need.Check online. There are probably standard sized so just get one that fits your diffuser/ regulator setup also, apparently I need a co2 reactor as well, any recommendations? i'd prefer something that wont cost me an arm and a leg. I would probably get a glass diffuser thouhg they can be abit of money.


There are also ways to diy for external reactors though a glass in tank one would look and be best.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Traveller said:


> The tubing does matter, silicone based tubing will leak a percentage of CO2 as it moves a long it, longer the tube higher percentage lost. I recommend you check out PLANTED TANK, a lot of good threads there that will help you get started.
> 
> As for cylinder size and type, it's mainly preference and tank size your using it on. What size tank do you plan on using it on?
> 
> ...


thanks for the link, I'd prefer not to do DIY projects even if they are simple, id rather just buy it as it is. I'll be setting up the pressurized system on a 90 gallon. would a simple glass diffuser do the job?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my DIY reactor I use plumbed on the outflow of a eheim pro 3e, no flow loss that I can notice. It's used on a 190gal and takes about 8bps (bubbles per second) to get my drop checker a lime green (30-35ppm CO2) all around the tank. I already had the water filter that I used to make it and all other materials didn't pass $5. Most reactors retail around $50 and that's for bottom of the line and no where near as effective as a DIY reactor.








This is a ceramic diffuser I have on a 38gal, it takes about 3bps to get the drop checker to a lime green. This is even with high flow in the tank and the tank doesn't look as nice IMO when it looks like 7UP
















A diffuser is fine to use on a 90gal, just there is a lot of wasted CO2 as it can't be dissolved into the water as efficient as with a reactor, also you will find one or two dead spots which you will need to correct if you find the plants are doing poorly in those areas. You can place the diffuser underneath your inlet for your filter, but this can lead to impeller problems in the filter.

The reactor was my first DIY reactor and honestly I'm switching all my tanks to reactors soon. I used almost every method out their to dissolve CO2 from needle wheels to plumbing into the inlets, and none of those compare to the results a rector give you IMHO.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Personally I don't think co2 tubing is necessary the amount of co2 leakage is miniscule but non co2 tubing will get hard and brittle so regular trimmings of tubing at joints is required


----------

